# Bonde



## Bruneca

Olá pessoal.
Queria saber se alguém sabe como se escreve BONDE em espanhol.

Obrigada!


----------



## Deimos13

Tranvía.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Bruneca

Muchas gracias, Deimos 13.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Vanda

Bruneca said:


> Olá pessoal.
> Queria saber se alguém sabe como se escreve BONDE em espanhol.
> 
> Obrigada!



Bienvenida Bruneca, 

Temos um dicionário que fica acima na página do fórum, onde você encontrará palavras soltas (às vezes até sentenças) do português para o espanhol e vice-versa.

bonde - tranvía = http://www.wordreference.com/espt/tranvía


----------



## Bruneca

Opa, Vanda... Valeu pela dica, viu??
Tô aqui na peleja.. traduzindo um roteiro...e vai ser muito útil.

Beijos!


----------



## Bruneca

Desculpem a ignorância...mas é LA TRANVÍA ou EL TRANVÍA?


----------



## Deimos13

El Tranvía-


----------



## Bruneca

Mais uma vez obrigada, Deimos13.


----------



## Vanda

Bruneca, sei que o Deimos já a ajudou, graciosamente,  mas aqui vai mais uma dica: quando você quiser saber se a palavra é masculina ou feminina, lá mesmo no dicionário tem a informação. 
Veja: tranvía. , agora clique em definición, 
*tranvía  *m. Vehículo de tracción eléctrica, para el transporte de viajeros, que circula sobre raíles en el interior de una ciudad:
_recorrimos parte de Lisboa en tranvía._

m. (quer dizer masculino)
f. (quer dizer feminino)

Pode notar na tradução para o português 


   bonde, m. trâmuei, m. 

ou seja, bonde e trâmuei em português são m. (masculino).


----------



## Bruneca

Valeu mesmo, Vanda.
Tô futucando aqui... e prometo não perturbar mais! 
Ops...acho dificil...Ô textinho chato, meu Deus.
AHAHAHAHAH.

Beijoca


----------



## Vanda

Pode "perturbar" à vontade.  Qualquer dúvida, estamos aqui. Quando um não sabe, tem meia dúzia que sabe!


----------



## argentinodebsas

Agrego como dato curioso que la palabra _bonde_ del portugués fue incorporada al castellano rioplatense como _bondi_ para denominar informalmente a los tranvías. 

Al dejar de circular los tranvías por Buenos Aires, la palabra se recicló y comenzó a ser utilizada para hacer referencia a los colectivos (autobuses).

En la actualidad, sigue siendo una manera informal de decir "colectivo" (autobús).

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Acho que em Lisboa o bonde e conhecido popularmente pelo elétrico; (pronunciado ilétrico, mais ou menos)


----------



## Tomby

É. Acho que "bonde" é uma palavra que só se usa no Brasil. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Acho que em Lisboa o bonde e conhecido popularmente pelo elétrico; (pronunciado ilétrico, mais ou menos)


 
'_Eléctrico_' ou _'carro eléctrico_' é a designação comum em Portugal. '_Bonde_' usa-se no Brasil, mas não cá. E já agora, '_tranvias_' era a forma como correntemente eram denominados os combóios suburbanos em Portugal. O termo '_tranvia_', ao contrário do que sucede em espanhol, raramente foi usado para referir os _'carros eléctricos_'.


----------



## araceli

Boa tarde:

A palavra bonde provém do inglés *bond* (vale), cinco _bonds_ custavam um milreis e se usavam tanto para viajar quanto para pequenas compras.
(Dado tirado da biografia de Chiquinha Gonzaga, compositora carioca do século XIX).

Até logo.


----------



## amistad2008

Santa ignorância a minha, mas eu aqui só ouço "Bonde" quando falam no passado ou ao se referirem aquele transporte que se usa para ir ao "Pão de Açúcar".


----------



## daniel.uy

argentinodebsas said:


> Agrego como dato curioso que la palabra _bonde_ del portugués fue incorporada al castellano rioplatense como _bondi_ para denominar informalmente a los tranvías.
> 
> Al dejar de circular los tranvías por Buenos Aires, la palabra se recicló y comenzó a ser utilizada para hacer referencia a los colectivos (autobuses).
> 
> En la actualidad, sigue siendo una manera informal de decir "colectivo" (autobús).
> 
> Saludos


 
Ídem en el Uruguay. El "bondi" refiere a un ómnibus de transporte urbano o de larga distancia.


----------



## Fer BA

argentinodebsas said:


> Agrego como dato curioso que la palabra _bonde_ del portugués fue incorporada al castellano rioplatense como _bondi_ para denominar informalmente a los tranvías.
> 
> Al dejar de circular los tranvías por Buenos Aires, la palabra se recicló y comenzó a ser utilizada para hacer referencia a los colectivos (autobuses).
> 
> En la actualidad, sigue siendo una manera informal de decir "colectivo" (autobús).
> 
> Saludos


 
Otra anotación:

Autobús o bus no se usa en BA y diría que ni en Argentina ni en Uruguay (¿Daniel.uy?).

Para larga distancia se usa micro ( de microbús), para urbano o suburbano se usa colectivo y mucho más bondi.


----------



## ARARA

amistad2008 said:


> Santa ignorância a minha, mas eu aqui só ouço "Bonde" quando falam no passado ou ao se referirem aquele transporte que se usa para ir ao "Pão de Açúcar".


 
Mas esse não é o funicular? 
Eu conheço o bonde de Santa Teresa, no Rio de Janeiro. Uma beleza.


----------



## MOC

Vanda said:


> bonde, m.* trâmuei*, m.
> 
> ou seja, bonde e *trâmuei* em português são m. (masculino).



Peço desculpa, Vanda, mas não pude deixar de reparar. trâmuei como em Tramway? O sentido prático dos brasileiros nunca deixa de me surpreender.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Mais informação aqui.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

ARARA said:


> Mas esse não é o funicular?
> Eu conheço o bonde de Santa Teresa, no Rio de Janeiro. Uma beleza.


O bonde do Pão-de Açúcar é um funicular, mas o nome pelo qual é conhecido aqui é "bondinho".


----------



## daniel.uy

Fer BA said:


> Otra anotación:
> 
> Autobús o bus no se usa en BA y diría que ni en Argentina ni en Uruguay (¿Daniel.uy?).
> 
> Para larga distancia se usa micro ( de microbús), para urbano o suburbano se usa colectivo y mucho más bondi.


 
Es cierto, autobús o bus no se usan en Uruguay. Sí se usa *ómnibus* en lenguaje corriente. _*Bondi*_ es informal.


----------



## Istriano

ARARA said:


> Mas esse não é o funicular?


Como WhoSoyEu falou, é o Bondinho do Pão de açúcar: 
http://www.bondinho.com.br/


----------

